# Anybody gonna be at the Steel Valley Cluster?



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

The Steel Valley Cluster AkC Dog show will be August 2nd through the 5th of August. I go every year using my personal day. Anybody showing or going? The GSD Specailty is Friday night. I know Canfield Ohio in August is such an exciting destination but 4 days of dog shows and vendors. I still want to meet a Beaceron and see more Anatolians as well deehounds,corgis ok I just want to meet dogs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> The Steel Valley Cluster AkC Dog show will be August 2nd through the 5th of August. I go every year using my personal day. Anybody showing or going? The GSD Specailty is Friday night. I know Canfield Ohio in August is such an exciting destination but 4 days of dog shows and vendors. I still want to meet a Beaceron and see more Anatolians as well deehounds,corgis ok I just want to meet dogs.


I promised last night to enter the specialty in Rally, probably with Dolly. I would enter her for all three legs, but I don't think she is ready yet, so I am aiming for the classic in December with her. But I am going down on Friday, so maybe I will make it a day and enter Rally outside and inside in the evening. Not sure. 

Do I want to waste $28 +gas or fifty something?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Rally happens in the am and pm ? I usually go to conformation but have watched agility once or twice. Its a bit of a drive from you and its Canfield so you will either drown or bake or both!Ill be ther friday evening for the GSD Specailty. May make a trip earlier to see the Norwegian elkhounds show and hopefully meet some breeders.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

In previous years it happened about 10am for Rally Novice. But, I like to get there early and watch Excellent and Advanced, usually about 8. Makes for a long day because we used to have to wait until everything was over to start our specialty. And that would mean usually 6:00PM to start stuff, and obedience and rally wouldn't get going until 7 or 8, and we would not be out of there until 10 or 11 and if we stopped to eat, we weren't home until after midnight. 

I titled Milla and Ninja down there about three years ago. Jenna had just had puppies on the 26th of July, so I drove down, did Rally, and the drove back, took care of her, then drove down again to do the specialty rally leg. Long fun day. 

It is about an hour south of me, so it is really not that far away. Straight shot all the way. Boring ride really, unless you are following one of my dog-club companions, then you are just praying that all the state boys are sleeping.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Good luck to you and Dolly !


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I will be there  I have an AmBred dog and possibly an AmBred bitch in the specialty


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Xeph said:


> I will be there  I have an AmBred dog and possibly an AmBred bitch in the specialty


That's great. I plan to be there at the specailty.Hopefully Ill get to see you and your dogs show.


----------

